# Warum Zesty?



## Bergfex (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

ich möchte mir demnächst (spätestens zum Frühjahr) ein neues Bike anschaffen. Derzeit fahre ich noch ein Rocky Element. Nun möchte ich ein etwas komfortableres Bike ohne auf Spritzigkeit verzichten zu müssen. In der engeren Auswahl stehen u. a. Zesty, Ghost AMR, Bergamont Contrail und Threesome, Fuel EX (wobei ich das Zesty etwas favoritisiere).
Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren (Voralpenland (eher flach), Alpen, Gardasee. Ich denke dass ich den Federweg von 140 mm nicht wirklich benötige, jedoch gefällt mir das Zesty an sich und man liest dass es sich recht antriebsneutral verhält. Dieser Punkt ist mir echt wichtig - ich hasse es wenn das Bike nachgibt sobald man etwas kräftiger in die Pedale tritt und sich dadurch das Bike "teigig" anfühlt.

Mich würde nun interessieren welche Bikes bei den Zesty-Besitzern als Alternativen angedacht waren und warum es dann doch das Zesty wurde (ggf. nach Probefahrt). Oder im ungekehrten Fall, warum sich jemand letztendlich gegen das Zesty und für ein anderes Modell entschieden hat. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Dezember 2009)

Dieses "teigige" Gefühl hast du bei ALLEN Viergelenkern, da sich der Dämpfer bei Druck aufs Pedal einzieht. Je doller du trittst, desto mehr zieht sich der Dämpfer also ein. Das gibts eben bei den lapierre nicht, da es sich hier nicht um einen FSR Viegelenker handelt.

Da hat dich dein Gefühl also nicht getäuscht. Nimm den Bock. Holdrio!

(Hab übrigens ein 714)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hatte Cube Stereo, Cube AMS 125 und Bergamont im Vergleich gefahren. Das Lapierre gefiel mir vorallem "optisch" am Besten  - auch empfand ich es einfach etwas spritziger und lenkfreudiger.


----------



## cave (3. Januar 2010)

hallo,
kann mir mal jemand etwas zu der hinterbausteifigkeit
sowie der beständigkeit und art der lager am zesty sagen! 
da ich vielfahrer bin und nicht alle nase lang lager, oder gar schwingen auswechseln möchte suche ich ein beständiges rad.
danke!


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Januar 2010)

Komplett mit Standardlagern ("Industrielager") ausgestattet. Das hinterste Gelenk ist eine ca 3 Zentimeter breite Alubuchse in einer selbstschmierenden Kunststoffführung. Aber keine Angst: Bevor die kaputt geht dauerts ne ganze Zeit.


----------



## AlexMB (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo, habe mich im Prinzip für das Zesty 714 entschieden. Letzter Zweifel ist die fehlende Absenkbarkeit der Gabel; ist ja angeblich nicht nötig ...
Hat trotzdem schon mal jemand auf eine absenkbare Gabel umgerüstet ? Wenn ja, was hat's gebracht ?


----------



## herby42 (6. März 2010)

Habe ein Zesty 514 (2008, Größe L) und nach dem ersten Jahr die Float in eine Talas umgebaut (zusammen mit dem Händler und einem Kasten Bier am Abend). Umbau war nicht billig (ca.  320,-) und bin auch froh, dass ich das nicht alleine gemacht habe wg. Öl oben/unten ...
Effekt ist aber super . Bike läßt sich an langen steilen Anstiegen durch die Gabelabsenkung viel besser fahren. Die absenkbare Gabel wollte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## RealNBK (12. März 2010)

Für das Geld hättest du eine Talas kaufen können und deine alte Verkaufen.
Momentan brauche ich das Talas nicht, aber ich kann im Odenwald auch keine wirklich langen Auffahrten machen.


----------

